# [KERNEL][4.2.X/4.3.X][GPL] xKernel for HTC Desire C [GolfU][02/09/2013][v0.10]



## nolinuxnoparty (Jul 4, 2013)

*Changelog, Features and Download:*


*02/09/2013 - v0.10 [DOWNLOAD]
- Based on cute_prince's JB 3.0.16 Kernel
- Stock Freqs
- Stock Governors
- Stock I/O
- Included Wi-Fi Modules shared by addictz10
- PS: Only for CyanogenMod 10.1/10.2*

*Sources:*


*Kernel Source [GITHUB REPO]*

*Credits:*


*@cute_prince @ xda*
*@<CyberAnarchy> @ xda*
*@mariozawa @ xda for the banner. *


----------

